# Off Topic > Suggestions for Improvement >  > [SOLVED] how to send question to moderators (not to specific user name)?

## joeu2004

I sent an inquiry by clicking Contact Us.  But when I clicked Send, I discovered that is going to the website admin per se.  Is that the same as the moderators?

BTW, I am asking a forum usage question.  Should that go to moderators to the website admin per se?

----------


## AliGW

If you look at the membership list you can find out which of us are moderators and which administrators. If your query is about your use of the forum, then I think any of us could help, but if it's about things you'd like to question or see changed, then contact an administrator. To bring any perceived misuse of the forums by another user to the attention of all moderators and administrators, use the report post button. Hope this helps!

----------


## joeu2004

> If you look at the membership list you can find out which of us are moderators and which administrators.



Okay.  Thanks.

As my subject line indicated, I was hoping to send to all moderators without targeting one in particular or entering a list of individual user names.  But your answer suggests that is not possible, I guess.

----------


## AliGW

No, there is no central mailbox for the moderation team - sorry. PM me if you think I can help and you don't want to pose the query here.

----------


## TMS

I guess he could report his own thread and ask the question there. That would be picked up by an Admin or Mod, wouldn't it?

----------


## AliGW

Yes, that would be one way.  :Smilie:

----------

